# Mayones Regius 6 TT 4EVER Build (True Temperament Frets/Evertune Bridge!)



## bulb (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys!

So I told Mayones I wanted to try korina out as a body wood on their Regius model, and around that time I got to try a guitar with TT frets as well as a separate guitar with an Evertune bridge. 

Figured I might as well have Mayones craftily put the 3 together for a guitar that should sound as good as it does stay in tune and intonate. Also after trying Keith's new mayones with the Wenge based neck, I figured I would give that a shot as well!

I only have two pics of the build so far as well as the spec sheet, but the neck is back from TT, so the rest should be done relatively quickly!

Specs are:
Body back: Korina 
Body top: Quilted Maple 
Neck: wenge-mahogany-padouk-maple 
Frets: TrueTemperament 
Binding: Hybrid (Acrylic gray and FlamedMaple) 
Pickups: BKP Aftermath 
Bridge: Evertune











UPDATE: Getting prepped for paint:


----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks cool man, Mayones neck laminates are beautiful.

Is Keith's wenge Regius the one he's using in the Nazgul demo?


----------



## Watty (Mar 31, 2013)

Welllllll okay then. 

Another killer custom axe? Check.


----------



## HighPotency (Apr 1, 2013)

This is going to be epic.


----------



## Timelesseer (Apr 1, 2013)

That neck looks awesome. Can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice combo. 
Could you find out how they maintain the frets on true temperament setup? I understand that the frets are cast so how would one go about maintenance from wear?


----------



## Serratus (Apr 1, 2013)

korina is the best tonewood for a body imho - every guitar I've built using it has a real magic to the tone, esp the mids


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see this complete! What color stain is the top going to be?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 1, 2013)

This... This is nuts... And i want it... I like nuts...


----------



## bulb (Apr 2, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> I can't wait to see this complete! What color stain is the top going to be?



Glad you asked, Mayones just sent me this update this morning as they are prepping the guitar for paint!


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 2, 2013)

^ Oh my God, that looks amazing!


----------



## Discoqueen (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol that neck... bitch plz... too gooood


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## isispelican (Apr 2, 2013)

you always choose the nicest tops man!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2013)

OOOOOOH yeah. THAT is a nice shade of blue!


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 2, 2013)

Will it be a reverse burst? Or is that just the center color? 

Side note, that quilt is among the better fror Mayones in my opinion. Consistent tubular figuring.


----------



## Watty (Apr 2, 2013)

Dayum.


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 2, 2013)

Obvious, but that is going to sound killer. I love korina.


----------



## AryaBara (Apr 3, 2013)

Dat neck

 awesome


----------



## Vicious7 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey....c-can I come over and play it??? ;=; I'll let you play with my Legos man...


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

DONE!


----------



## Minoin (May 14, 2013)

God damn, that is pretty crazy Misha! The color is amazing too!

BTW, how does the string bending work, some strange increments in notes when bending?


----------



## ghostred7 (May 14, 2013)

Damn that's nice. 'grats


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (May 14, 2013)

How do you go about bending and installing the frets like that? I cant even imagine... I have occasional trouble just installing basic straight frets.


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

Minoin said:


> God damn, that is pretty crazy Misha! The color is amazing too!
> 
> BTW, how does the string bending work, some strange increments in notes when bending?



No not at all, it sounds and feels completely normal, if you weren't looking you wouldn't know!


----------



## bulb (May 14, 2013)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> How do you go about bending and installing the frets like that? I cant even imagine... I have occasional trouble just installing basic straight frets.



True Temperament installs the frets!


----------



## hk_golgatha (May 14, 2013)

How are you liking the wenge neck? It's something I've been curious about for awhile, the tonal qualities of it and everything.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful guitar, I cant tell completely by the pics but is the top a true arch top (like a les paul) or is it cut like a radius? (like this: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_V8vzH6r-2mo/S58FANPLPxI/AAAAAAAAAaA/Z1iWLDveRMk/IMG_4438.JPG?imgmax=512 )


----------

